# Smith's Yarn Shop, Oberlin, Ohio closing.



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

Attention all KPers in the north central Ohio area. Smith's on the square in downtown Oberlin is closing. They have a really nice selection of all weights, colors, etc of yarn you could want or need. According to the manager, the owner will be closing the store sometime in June. All merchandise (books, yarn, needles and more) is currently 30% off. She told me on Saturday that there will be an auction. The address is 25 West College St., Oberlin, OH 44074. The phone # is (440)774-2371. Web site is www.smithsknitshop.com. So sad for those of us in the area.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

You're right so sad. My mother in law was really good friends with the original owner - Barb Smith!


----------

